# Chrohns and inflammortary bowel disease



## 16439 (Dec 3, 2006)

My name is John crowley iam 13 years of age.I was diagnosed with inflammortary bowel disease and chrohns disease last febuary after a colonoscopy and some tests.My bowel and stomach is so severely inflammed i need to get fed enterally via a gastrostomy tube in my stomach and excluded eating anything by mouth! so this means i can not go to school and i need to get home tuition! Iam really scared i will fall back If any of you have the same illness or an illness like that makes you very isolated reply with your story thanks John


----------

